

Reinvention Of The Wheel? - onreact-com
http://www.yankodesign.com/2009/09/02/reinvention-of-the-wheel/

======
alexk7
This variation on the "foldable" bike is clever but it seems to be quite long
to assemble and disassemble. It also requires a carrying case.

~~~
onreact-com
I think the folding is only a side effect with this bike. More importantly
it's completely modular and you can assemble it IKEA or LEGO-like.

